# Paasche Air Filter



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Little gloat. I purchased this air filter for spraying water based finishes and dyes. Since I have no windows in the building I decided to get one and will as you can see in picture #2 a 4" dryer vent to vent to the outside. I have had bronchitis problems when spraying finishes even wearing a mask because of no way to eliminate the fumes. Well now I can and will also control over spray which will be nice. It will also be nice when doing pyro pieces as it will exhaust the smoke. I had a box fan with a filter but did little IMHO. Going to mount a light in the top or just use my desk lamp.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Bernie,

Everyone with breathing problems could use one. I know I have been having a lot of problems with the onset of hot weather and high ozone levels we have been having lately. Change of medications has not helped either.

Even though the finishes and dyes are water based they do give people with breathing problems trouble and every little thing you can do helps. 

An important note everyone should be aware of :
Bernie is using this spray booth to spray *water based finishes and dyes*. Please don't try to use one like this for flammable finishes, dyes or stains. It is a fire hazard!

Enjoy the booth and let us know how well it works.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Mike. I tried it tonight and it works great. I am happy with it. I sprayed a birdhouse ornament with Target Coatings water based lacquer. I probably wouldn't even need to use a mask but did just for general principles.:lol:


----------

